# Arc KS900.6 Gut Pics



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I picked up this KS900.6 from the classifieds a few months ago and when I went to install it this weekend I found that one of the gain knobs had come out of its socket and was loose inside the chassis. I took a few gut shots while I had the skirt popped to retrieve it.










































































These amps have been out for years and gut shots probably exist elsewhere, but whatever.

Sorry I don't have the macro photography skills typically seen in these type of threads. I do have several more closeups if anyone is looking at something in particular. Don't ask me questions, I don't know amp design.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the 900.6 with the same problem, am not using it now though. It was the front left gain control on my amp that come disconnected from the inside of the amp. Great amp though.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow the guts look amazing


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice amp....don't ever apologize for posting pics of beautiful inards.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Could you post these pics on Ampguts?

I'll do it for you if you'd like.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not on ampguts but I can send you a link later to all the pics so that you can post them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

ISTundra said:


> I'm not on ampguts but I can send you a link later to all the pics so that you can post them.


Thanks I appreciate it.....the newer Arc amps are _*VERY*_ under represented on the site.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

A ****bag of gut shots here:
Arc KS9006 pictures by ISTundra - Photobucket


----------

